# Whittingham - At Last!! - 2013 **IMAGE HEAVY**



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

*This place on been at the top of my 'list' since I started out with UE, and finally, thanks to Proj3ct m4yh3m, peterc4 and the Mule, I got to see her!!! 

She definitely didn't disappoint, and it was a fantastic day yet again with these guys! I even took my tripod along this time, but suffice to say, it stayed firmly attached to my backpack! Don't actually think the shots have turned out that bad considering 

There are quite a few pix as I loved her and wanted to show her off!!  

Anyways, enjoy!  *




050_DSC8304x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



096_DSC8489 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



006_DSC8165b by Image-inthis, on Flickr



009_DSC8210 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



016_DSC8188 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



026_DSC8220 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



034_DSC8232xx by Image-inthis, on Flickr



037_DSC8249 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



040_DSC8260 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



041_DSC8278 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



044_DSC8282xx by Image-inthis, on Flickr



047_DSC8290xx by Image-inthis, on Flickr



051_DSC8306 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



061_DSC8350x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



065_DSC8371x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



068_DSC8387x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



069_DSC8400 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



072_DSC8407 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



074_DSC8419 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



079_DSC8452 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



085_DSC8462x by Image-inthis, on Flickr



091_DSC8471 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



092_DSC8474 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



093_DSC8476 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



095_DSC8485 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



097_DSC8499 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



099_DSC8512 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



106_DSC8525 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



108_DSC8529 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



113_DSC8560 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



114_DSC8572 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


*Any feedback appreciated..........and yes I will try to at least take my tripod out of it's bag next time  

Thanks for looking. :*)​


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 9, 2013)

haheeey well asylumed that man, great piks , dont know how you got em without your tripod but whatever works eh


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 9, 2013)

Brilliant pics!
I love this place..
Thanks!


----------



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> haheeey well asylumed that man, great piks , dont know how you got em without your tripod but whatever works eh



Cheers mate, just really can't get used to it, I know the pics will ultimately be better using tripod, but just feel restricted.......deep breaths required for the steady hands


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 9, 2013)

Great report Sonyes, cant believe you get shots this good hand held! proper jealous! no need to lug a tripod around if you're doing this well without !

Cracking day out as always! looking forward to the next one


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolute stonking set of pictures mate!

I think i missed so much when I went and would love to get back here.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 9, 2013)

Great shots  

Typewriter keys is cool


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, cheers.


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 9, 2013)

Whittingham still has huge potential despite its ruined state....I think this pace will be the last building standing!! top of my list, 2 failed attempts so far 3rd time lucky!! great report thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cracking photos but what a mess!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 9, 2013)

Fab shots there! Cant believe you got them so well without a tripod!! Isn't she a grand building despite the amount of decay! I love this place. Great report well done for the splore


----------



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Great report Sonyes, cant believe you get shots this good hand held! proper jealous! no need to lug a tripod around if you're doing this well without !
> 
> Cracking day out as always! looking forward to the next one



Cheers bud, defo gonna try the tripod on the next one  



NakedEye said:


> Whittingham still has huge potential despite its ruined state....I think this pace will be the last building standing!! top of my list, 2 failed attempts so far 3rd time lucky!! great report thanks for sharing



I agree, she has plenty of potential, and it's such a shame to see building like this just left to rot! Good luck with your next attempt  



Sshhhh... said:


> Fab shots there! Cant believe you got them so well without a tripod!! Isn't she a grand building despite the amount of decay! I love this place. Great report well done for the splore



Cheers  lots of deep breaths and 'propping up' lol. She's a stunner, and so thankful to the PROJ3CTM4YH3M for this one. Yes, she's decayed beyond belief, but maybe that just adds to her charm


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 9, 2013)

*bostin!!! *


----------



## peterc4 (Feb 9, 2013)

spot on mate, you should be in bomb disposal, does anybody not love this place, got to get back in the summer when she is in full bloom


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 10, 2013)

Great photos - gotta try and get myself there!


----------



## muppet (Feb 10, 2013)

looks well worth the wait you done the old girl proud stunning pics


----------



## si_cotswold (Feb 10, 2013)

Some very nice pictures!


----------



## sonyes (Feb 10, 2013)

peterc4 said:


> spot on mate, you should be in bomb disposal, does anybody not love this place, got to get back in the summer when she is in full bloom



Now that would be a sight to behold, I've seen Ben's 'green room' pic and I'd love to see it for real, as you say, in bloom!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice indeed matey (worth missing out on Turners for )

btw they reckon you should trip the shutter on your out breath ..and defo not as holding ones breath.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 10, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> very nice indeed matey (worth missing out on Turners for )
> 
> btw they reckon you should trip the shutter on your out breath ..and defo not as holding ones breath.



Yea I guess it was  

Defo have to sort Turners out mate  and as for the 'out breath' I'll bear it in mind, although I'm intent on giving the tripod a shot next time...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 10, 2013)

Set of cracking shots, whittingham is just one of those great places ,well done and thanks for sharing .


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 10, 2013)

cracking shots of a cracking place


----------



## richy 2 times (Feb 13, 2013)

great pics but what a mess. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 14, 2013)

Well done mate. 

But if you enjoyed Whitty you defo need to get down to Colchester tuit suite!


----------



## Safe Breaker (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome pics nice one!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 14, 2013)

some nice pics


----------



## sonyes (Feb 16, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> But if you enjoyed Whitty you defo need to get down to Colchester tuit suite!



Loved it buddy  
You know it's always been at the top of my list! As for Colchester..... ??  lol


----------



## muppix (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice shots mate. A couple of them really convey the dank mustiness you only seem to get once water sits on wooden flooring for weeks on end - well, you know what I mean. Proper bosh.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantastic shots mate! Very organic, kinda reminds me of Hartwood. The ballroom was stunning! Great work


----------



## sonyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys. much appreciated


----------



## Menzo1982 (Feb 21, 2013)

hi how do you locate this place do you have a post code?


----------



## Philippa (Mar 10, 2013)

wow this is amazing! i love the type writer 'help' photo, you are very good at photgraphy.


----------



## sonyes (Mar 11, 2013)

Philippa said:


> wow this is amazing! i love the type writer 'help' photo, you are very good at photgraphy.



Thanks Philippa for your comment :notworthy: it's a fantastic place, and I had waited sooooooo long to see it. I think the Actual subject matter is a little 'forgiving' when it comes to photography too


----------



## Wasteland Nomad (Mar 11, 2013)

This place is awesome! Can you pm me where it is? If I can find who owns it I might want to run a wasteland event there


----------



## Wasteland Nomad (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, that was my first post. Hi, what can I say..., I like the look and feel of urban dereliction, especially victorian era. There are quite a few of us who try to find sites such as this to spend days or even whole weekends there. We are non-damaging, anti-vandalism and just love these settings.


----------

